# No Contact Combat



## zendo (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi every one. Did anybody experience No Contact Combat?

I found a video on You tube - 




Is  it true?  These guys have a lot of good combat videos that I like, but no contact sounds like a magic..


----------



## Josh Oakley (Oct 10, 2011)

There ie actually something interesting about this video: psychological control is what is emphasized. The problem is that it is not functionaly different from any other "no touch fighting" concept. In this version, it works for the same reason that all the versions do: the participants WANT it to, and therefore believe it does, and to such a degree that it will even manifest psysiologically. But there's nothing metaphysical going here. It is merely the power of suggestion and the human instinct toward group cohesion of thought. That it has never worked on a sincere skeptic should tell you something.


----------



## Buka (Oct 10, 2011)

I think it's called marriage.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Oct 10, 2011)

Buka said:


> I think it's called marriage.


Lol


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 10, 2011)

...Why do I get the feeling that anyone who wasnt wildly Haymaking would be more successful.


----------

